# Found injured wild seasonal bird primary wing bone broken and torn



## Ironcarbonpotashoxyftorr (Sep 5, 2021)

Its almost bird hunting season in caucasia , i live in village house alone and today while i was going to my neighbour i wittnessed a bird flapping in the grass near my "fence" (4 horizontal lines of barbed wire supported by concrete columns) i quickly returned to other side (from the road ) grabbed little fella took examine . It had torn its right wing bone primary bone id guess , its wing was rotating full 360 in attempt to escape capture . I took it outside on the field and knowing i have a cat in the house i decided to take it home since it cant fly and wont be able to as long as its wing is not connected to his body . I made a shelter from old electric conventional oven casing i dissesasembled earlier , which i happenned to be experimenting with earlier today. So its 10 15 cm bird blue rainbow kinda guy black naped oriole was the closest bird on wiki to resemble it. I laid some fluffy plastic put some dry grass bottle bottom cut off filled with grapes (squashed) some nuts also squashed and water all mixed and also separate ones . Professional help is not an option its a snack game bird people kill dozen of em and if they dont kill enough they just throw it away.
So i need medical advices. I had two birds in the house before one prey board and one small. Prey got eaten outside by canines at night and the other one we kicked out after it domesticated itself. I was not alone at the time and i was a child so no expirienced gained . I need bird med assistance and bird keeping 101 asap. Thank you for your time ill post pictures on demand. I can just call on whatsapp or viber idunno


----------



## Ironcarbonpotashoxyftorr (Sep 5, 2021)

Its just sitting there , only blinking eyes from yime to time and injury is pretty bad. I once found a dog injured on the road long story short he was a singer i carried him 10 km in a box i begged out from supermarket on a hill he didnt stop "singing " in a cry way it was intense. I placed him on balcony sanitized tatata and after 6 six hours through night i went asleep for 2 hours at 7 am at 10 am he was not moving nor singing and he was stone still i got the answer right away : "rigor mortis". So i know that yehy can die from injury which doesnt seem to be very serious , neither the dog was bleeding nor is bird but i know that it has low chances if i leave it in metal case without any medical intervention. So throw anything you got . As i said i live alone and in spite of being sort of a nuisance its still very exciting therefore i donot have nececary patience which you might have to observe and reflect on situation as professional as possible.


----------

